# Sleeping in my car, good for tips?



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So this month when I've been working I've taken to sleeping in the taxi.

Sign out the taxi at 9:00 am and return at 9:00 Am the next day, it's about the only way they are renting out cars right now, so no night shift.


This puts me in a situation where carrying my pillow and sleeping in the car just makes sense. Driving home is probably an hour+ I'm off the road extra, or an hour less time i'm taking fares. And the math works out that every $10.00 fare past my "break even" point is $10.00 minus gas in my pocket, squeezing every extra fare I can in massively boosts my profit. Realistically i know that doing this is an extra cash in my pocket when i turn in the car. I even have a change of clothes with me.

Saturday morning i was parked near the tourist hotels, because it's not a bad place to park, safe low crime ect ect, catching some Zs. I get roused from my sleep by a phone in dispatched cal, customer wants to go to a pharmacy and back to the hotel.

Cool beans, $10 tip on a $15 fare....

And here I am, pondering the $10 tip on my ride. I mentioned i was asleep around the corner, Did they think i lived in the taxi?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

No shame in sleeping in your ride. A few years back we use to sleep in our work van 100-150 nights a year. Granted it was a Sprinter van with a bed, it saved us in most cases 2-4 hours of commuting a day.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And here I am, pondering the $10 tip on my ride. I mentioned i was asleep around the corner, Did they think i lived in the taxi?


I personally would have thought your statement meant you were just napping in your car.

When traveling I always tip big if I have to take a rideshare or a taxi. I'm grateful someone is available to get me where I need to go especially if I have no idea of where that is other than an address.

If you're comfortable sleeping in your ride and you're happy with the increased income results then who cares what the pax might think?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

As a rider I’d probably wonder Why you’re telling me .
TMI 
What’s next?: I had a dream.....


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So this month when I've been working I've taken to sleeping in the taxi.


Hopefully you pull over first. Please don't ever consider becoming a pilot.

.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hopefully you pull over first. Please don't ever consider becoming a pilot.
> 
> .


You wanna optimize your time... you gotta sleep and drive.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So this month when I've been working I've taken to sleeping in the taxi.
> 
> Sign out the taxi at 9:00 am and return at 9:00 Am the next day, it's about the only way they are renting out cars right now, so no night shift.
> 
> ...


At what point do you go home? All work and no play makes Stevie The magic Unicorn a dull boy.

My prime spots to drive are a half hour away from my home and most of the time those are empty rides but I would rather still go home. I have a hard enough time falling asleep in bed. I have to be dead tired before I can sleep in a car (or chair) so that's not an option for me.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Do not look at it as sleep... just look at it as an very extended nap... 👍


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Living downtown has made it so easy for me to take breaks! Even without trying to, I drive passed my building multiple times per shift.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> At what point do you go home? All work and no play makes Stevie The magic Unicorn a dull boy.
> 
> My prime spots to drive are a half hour away from my home and most of the time those are empty rides but I would rather still go home. I have a hard enough time falling asleep in bed. I have to be dead tired before I can sleep in a car (or chair) so that's not an option for me.


the 5 days a week or more i don't have a taxi.



Fusion_LUser said:


> At what point do you go home? All work and no play makes Stevie The magic Unicorn a dull boy.
> 
> My prime spots to drive are a half hour away from my home and most of the time those are empty rides but I would rather still go home. I have a hard enough time falling asleep in bed. I have to be dead tired before I can sleep in a car (or chair) so that's not an option for me.


The issue is that the "good" parts of town to work?










There's cab stands at _both_ of these locations, and both of them are within my "service area". The top edge might not be a place I regularly go, but I'm very regularly up at Altamonte springs/winter park.

But no, neither "end" of this is outside of my service area, but these are the extreme edges of it.The eastern edge goes way off the right side of the map but i'm rarely if ever east of the 417.

And i also frequently go off the south end when i'm working Disney world. (There's actually a handful of places in Disney i'm not supposed to pick up because they are in another county)

However most of my pickups are from 2 "core" areas.










The black zone represents where most of the locals i pickup fall in, yellow would be the area most of my tourist pickups occur.

And my house?

Somewhere on this map....


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Does it stink it up for the pax?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SleelWheels said:


> Does it stink it up for the pax?


I mean it's a taxi so... cleaning a taxi is the very definition of "polishing a turd" at best.

I mean It's not like i'm going days and days without showering so, probably not any worse than normal?


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Reminds me of why I didn’t like doing over the road driving when I drove 18 wheelers. Eating, sleeping, driving, “relaxing”, pissing, and pooping in my 5 gallon bucket/toilet day after day. I don’t mind hard work for decent pay, but I won’t crawl through the mud for it.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> the 5 days a week or more i don't have a taxi.
> 
> 
> The issue is that the "good" parts of town to work?
> ...


No arguments on your plan! Everyone has to do what works best for themselves. About your house though, where exactly is it on the map? Asking for a friend...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Hopefully you pull over first. Please don't ever consider becoming a pilot.
> 
> .


I like to nap at red lights. . .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I like to nap at red lights. . .


The great thing about napping at red lights is that people will always honk and let you know when it's time to go so you never sleep through a green light.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So this month when I've been working I've taken to sleeping in the taxi.
> 
> Sign out the taxi at 9:00 am and return at 9:00 Am the next day, it's about the only way they are renting out cars right now, so no night shift.
> 
> ...


They say the first million is the hardest milestone. They also don't care how you acquired it.

Do what you gotta do. Props


----------

